

Ask HN: Did Amazon outage take down HN login? - MatthewPhillips

I was unable to log-in to HN yesterday, with the login page never fully rendering. I thought perhaps it was related to the EC2 outage (does Clickpass run on EC2?).  Am I alone on this one?
======
rick888
..or maybe it's because many of the people that would normally be on Reddit
came to HN instead?

------
pitdesi
I had no issues with the login

